# Payment of Salary



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Guys

My new employer in Dubai told me that because of the size of the company they aren't able to operate a conventional payroll (i.e. where salary is transferred to you account by bank transfer) and instead they issue salary cheques. I don't know the system but this didn't seem unreaonable.

Now I am being told that they are changing from cheques due to problems they have had in the past to a system where senior staff (like me) will be issued with a card which will allow me to make withrawls up to the limit of my monthly salary directly from the bank account. This again seems like an odd system but I have no point of reference.

Has anyone heard of used anything similar? All comments appreciated.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Never heard of it, and, according to UAE law they MUST pay you direct to your bank account.

For example, you want a car loan - what proof do you have (bank statements) that you get paid?

It's bollocks mate, I'd suggest the company's got a serious cash flow problem and if i were you i'd be looking for another job.


----------



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

I read the UAE employment contract and it said that:

"Wages may be paid on a monthly, weekly, or on a daily basis. The parties may mutually agree on the manner in which wages would be paid or remitted. It may be paid in the UAE or elsewhere."

So this seemed to me like they were NOT legally obliged to pay salary direct to my banlk account but something just doesn't seem right about it all...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm sure a law was passed recently stating they had to pay direct into your account.

Now, be that as it may, what about the other point????

The company is treating you like a child, allowing you access to YOUR money?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm sure a law was passed recently stating they had to pay direct into your account.


This is true, my old company used to pay in cash and had to stop.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm sure a law was passed recently stating they had to pay direct into your account.
> 
> Now, be that as it may, what about the other point????
> 
> The company is treating you like a child, allowing you access to YOUR money?


The Wages Protection System. Salaries paid in the UAE go via a government monitored system directly into bank accounts. 
-


----------

